# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Approach S6 Color Touchscreen GPS Golf Watch, Garmin Ltd., Schaffhausen, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Garmin Ltd.

Home page - buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/138810

----------


## Airicist

Approach® S6 Color Touchscreen GPS Golf Watch with Swing Metrics 

Published on Jun 23, 2014




> Explore the features of the Approach S6, the touchscreen golf GPS watch with first-of-its-kind Swing Metrics like SwingStrength™ and SwingTempo (with TempoTraining) built-in. Plus, full-color course views for over 30,000 International Courses.

----------


## Airicist

Garmin Approach S5: Full Color Touchscreen Golf GPS Watch 

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> The slim, lightweight Approach S5 is a feature-packed high-resolution touchscreen GPS golf watch with built-in color CourseView maps for more than 38,000 international courses, plus touch targeting and dedicated CourseView button with green view and manual pin positioning. Quickly find precise yardage to the green, layups and doglegs, and distance to custom locations like bunkers, water and other hazards. Plus, Smart Notifications let you receive emails, texts and alerts from your smartphone. See why S5 is the golf watch for you.

----------

